# Help! 2nd day after spay and destroying protective collar!



## Ty (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello,
Our 6 month old V has just destroyed her second protective collar/cone. The first cone was put on by the vet that did the surgery. Shortly after getting home we placed her in her crate and came back after a few hours- it looked like Swiss cheese! We got her a second cone, made sure it was secure around her neck and that there was not wiggle room to sneak out of it- so we thought. Same result- her new chew toy. We are concerned that she will lick/chew at the incision and possibly make herself vulnerable to infection and slow the healing process. Any ideas or suggestions? Tomorrow is the first day we will not be around during the majority of the day to make sure she isn't getting herself into trouble. 

Thanks in advance for the ideas!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

hmm - tough one. Ours stayed on pretty well but we were able to stick around for the entire day *work from home* so she actually didnt wear it until bed. When/how does she get out of it?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

When our guy got neutered he did the same thing and just gave up after the second collar.....too expensive.
We just monitored him and tried to keep him relaxed. 
His dog walker would come by and take him for walks throughout the day but other than that he was in his crate and was fine. No infection.

Good luck.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Ty! Are you sure she is all that interested in licking the incision? When you take off the cone (or what's left of it  ), does she go right for it? I would be more worried about her being all worked up while chewing on the cone.

When Sophie got spayed, our vet gave us the cone, too, but Sophie was never interested in licking the incision...so, we never actually used it. Most of the first two days she just slept. She might've licked it when we were not around at night, but couldn't tell. We too spent two days observing her, and on the third day she was ready to play...needless to say, we had to come up with other ways to entertain her while she fully recovered besides running and jumping. Now, that's a challenge!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We bought Holley a Comfy Cone for the vet to put on her. We thought this may make her a little more tolerable to the cone. We didn't have any issue with this and it worked out well. She always had it on. We folded it up for her to eat and drink but she lasted 10 days in it. We gave little breaks from it when we could watch her closely though. Vizlsa's love to clean so we didn't want to risk not having a cone on her. They make an inflatable thing to go on their necks that may help. I do not have any experience with them though. Good luck and I agree with Suliko. The hardest part of the experience for us was trying to occupy her in a calm manner for 14 days while she healed. "Toxic Energy" (as our trainer called it) is not fun.


----------



## MAPLEBABY (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi! Maple was exactly like Sophie. She came with a giant cone on but we decided to take it off and monitor her closely and she never paid any attention to it. I saw her licking it once or twice but it was only part of her whole grooming routine. She moved on to the next part right away. 

Regarding the toxic energy, I have to admit that was trully the hardest part of all. From day 3 she was getting mischievious and on day 4 it got to a point where my effort to calm her down didn't work and she would steal anything and everything and run away. I know it's not recommended, but I had to let her run off leash a bit for 5-10 min and let the pent up energy out to keep myself sane. Of course I checked it everyday to make sure if there's any unusual symptoms or anything. 

Actually I had purchased the inflatable thing JillandDan mentioned. It's called Kong E-collar cloud. But like I said we didn't have to use any cones so I am going to return it. It does look more comfy than regular cones for sure!

Good luck!


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

We also got Darwin one of the inflatable collars. To be precise we got him:

http://reviews.petco.com/3554/10055...latable-protective-collar-reviews/reviews.htm

It works so much better than the E-collars!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Was looking at getting the kong version of the inflatable collar. What size did you get for Darwin?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah could get around her inflatable collar. They are wonderful solutions for many dogs, but not every dog. Make sure you can return it if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

Have you checked out Bite-Not collars? They wrap around neck, so dog can't turn and lick or chew stitches, etc. They make doorways and eating/drinking a lot more manageable as well!!


----------

